# Kődobálók



## jaxlarus

Sziasztok!

I've come across this wonderful painting by Károly Ferenczy while visiting Budapest some years ago. I searched for it on the web and when I saved the picture on my computer, the file was under the name *Kkodobalo* (= Kődobálók). The painting's name in English is "Boys throwing pebbles into the river", so I got really curious on what the file's name meant.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## heaa

Hi!
Hungarian uses inflections to express the same things as English expresses with separate words. 
In Kődobálók, for example:
kő= stone, pebble
dobál= throw, sling
ó= something like participle
k= plural
So, literally, it would mean "stonethrowers"

Good luck with Hungarian!


----------



## jaxlarus

Great! Thanks, heaa!


----------

